# Removing guides



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I need a good method for removing guides and thread from a zipplex without hurting the blank.
Thanks


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

barty b said:


> I need a good method for removing guides and thread from a zipplex without hurting the blank.
> Thanks


Not for the faint of heart.

This is what works for me.

Gently heat the rap with a torch until the clear coat is soft. Do NOT over do the heating as you could easily damage the blank.

Run a razor blade (flat sided) up along the top of the guide foot toward the ring. This way you will not cut into blank. Remove the wrapping. It should come off like a piece of tape.

Don


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats what i thought ,would a heat gun work or not get hot enough,safer maybe?


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

I just tried using a lighter a few weeks ago and I let it get too hot... I weakened the blank to the point that I had to break it off and be stuck with shortened pole...

you can always add more heat...


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

barty b said:


> Thats what i thought ,would a heat gun work or not get hot enough,safer maybe?


I do not have a heat gun, so I can not provide a definite answer. It would seem that a heat gun would provide a lower temp and be safer, however the heat would be over a larger area. With the torch, the heat is a lot higher and more concentrated. On the one or two occasions that I removed a guide, I swept the flame across the guide, perpendicular to the blank. You can not stop. Remember the purpose is to only warm the clear coat so that it is easy to cut and peel off the wrap.

I frequently use a torch to remove bubbles from clear coat as it is setting and am therefore a little more comfortable using a torch.

Maybe hot water would work ???

Don


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

IMHO the heat gun would do more damage then good.. It would be a concentrated slow heat that would heat the bank up.. I do it the way Don B. does it with the torch... Set the flex coat on fire blow it out pull it off... 

Shoebag22

Was this a graphite rod that melted with a lighter? If so the damage could have been under the wrap.. I doubt a lighter would hurt a blank...You would have to hold it there forever to do damage like that.. 

JAM


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*Barty B*

Concerning the propane, I saw a film clip somewhere (mudhole site I think) where he demonstrated with his bare hand that if you kept the torch moving it would not burn, whereas a lamp or candle would burn or smoke up every time.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

butane pencil torch...hands down...just be carefull...heat gun is for stripping paint...to much for a rod to take...


----------

